

Dirty Looking Hygiene (what Scheme can learn from Arc) - smanek
http://blog.plt-scheme.org/2008/02/dirty-looking-hygiene.html

======
j2d2
Eli was my programming languages professor. It's neat to see these two worlds
collide.

